# Windows 7 uppgrade hangs at 63%



## Lucedo (Oct 30, 2009)

I got Windows 7 home premium. However, I have problems with upgrading it. I made some necessary changes to my computer before upgrading. When upgrading from Vista to Windows 7, it seemed to go well until the computer hangs at the last stage of the install. The details state "Transfer files, settings and programs 63%" In other words the upgrade hangs at 63% of the transfer phase.

Here is the details of my computer:

HP Pavilion a6330f
Windows Vista 32-bit
3.00 GB of RAM
AND Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core PRocessor 5600+ 2.6 Ghz
500 GB Hard Drive
NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT
Lynksys WMP110 RangePlus Wireless PCI Adapter

As for upgrade advisor sugesstions, it says that there is no compatablility information for Lynksys WMP110 adapter. As for program update suggestions, everything is fine but one. IT states that the Hardware diagnostic tools needs to have an update, even if i updated it from the HP website.

Is there any suggestions that I need to do so I can move on to Windows 7?


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 30, 2009)

have to run your computer good window 7 home premium but maybe is a little problem
but that is the problem of vista upgrading to window 7 I the same something similar


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmm... unless there's a specific reason you're doing the upgrade, I would just recommend a fresh install.  Upgrades are intended to be handy and all, but in the Windows world, they often come with a lot of issues (if they even work at all).  Also, I hope you bought the 64 bit Windows 7 - seems a waste to be doing 32 bit on a machine like that.

Other things to consider - did you install any unusual software, drivers or change the default structure of Vista in any way?


----------



## Lucedo (Oct 30, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Hmm... unless there's a specific reason you're doing the upgrade, I would just recommend a fresh install.  Upgrades are intended to be handy and all, but in the Windows world, they often come with a lot of issues (if they even work at all).  Also, I hope you bought the 64 bit Windows 7 - seems a waste to be doing 32 bit on a machine like that.
> 
> Other things to consider - did you install any unusual software, drivers or change the default structure of Vista in any way?



I only kept the drivers up to date. The add on hardware is the NVIDIA GeForce 8600T graphics card and the wireless adapter Linksys WMP110 RangePlus Wireless PCI adapter. Th Windows 7 retail that I got has 32-bit and 64-bit in the same box.

I ran the latest version of the upgrade advisor and it says that I am capable of upgrading to 32-bit Windows 7. The only issue i need to address is that the software Hardware Diagnostic Tools by PC Doctor needs to be upgraded. I also have an unknown issue about the Linksys WMP110 RangePlus Wireless PCI adapter that says that there is no known compatibility information about it, even if it is up to date.

As for system requirements, it met all of them.

As for the 64-bit one, its the one i need to do the custom installation not the 32-bit.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 30, 2009)

Lucedo said:


> I only kept the drivers up to date. The add on hardware is the NVIDIA GeForce 8600T graphics card and the wireless adapter Linksys WMP110 RangePlus Wireless PCI adapter. Th Windows 7 retail that I got has 32-bit and 64-bit in the same box.
> 
> I ran the latest version of the upgrade advisor and it says that I am capable of upgrading to 32-bit Windows 7. The only issue i need to address is that the software Hardware Diagnostic Tools by PC Doctor needs to be upgraded. I also have an unknown issue about the Linksys WMP110 RangePlus Wireless PCI adapter that says that there is no known compatibility information about it, even if it is up to date.
> 
> ...



I would go with the 64bit even if you have to manually do so - there's no reason to stay 32bit unless you have some very specific software that simply doesn't run any other way.

The issues are likely due to a lack of drivers or just lack of awareness of the drivers from Windows 7.  Again, a fresh install would be better than trying to do the upgrade.  Data can always be preserved on the drive (IE, you don't format it), or on an external drive where it can be moved back.


----------



## Lucedo (Oct 30, 2009)

For my case, this was an attempt to upgrade to 32-bit Windows 7.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 30, 2009)

How long does the "hang" last? I did the upgrade for a friend of mine, and it was stuck on the same phase for about two hours before finally continuing.


----------



## Lucedo (Oct 30, 2009)

For the first time, i recalled that the hang is about 45 minutes before I chose to restart the computer.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 30, 2009)

Lucedo said:


> For the first time, i recalled that the hang is about 45 minutes before I chose to restart the computer.



Yeah. Put it in and set it to upgrade before you go to bed. Go sleep, then when you wake up, check. If it's still stuck, then you've obviously got a problem. 45 minutes is a while, but it gets hangs. It happens.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 30, 2009)

Shoot... Sir Yiffington has a point; I forgot about a thread I created a few weeks back to point out how the update can take up to 20 hours: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=50982&highlight=Windows+upgrade

Would be worth leaving sit for a few hours to see if anything happens.  That article mainly implies the slowness is a symptom of older computers, but who knows.


----------



## Lucedo (Oct 31, 2009)

I was able to install Windows 7 on my computer, I added in a necessary environment variable and i made sure that all thumb drives and external hard drives are not connected.

However when I try to start up Windows 7, it freezes on my when I try to complete the start up process. Even after rebooting and trying again my computer still freezes on me.

What should I do to bypass this so I can experience Windows 7?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 31, 2009)

At this point, the best thing you can do is back up all your files and flatten everything - Install Windows 7 fresh. You should also run the Windows Memory Diagnostic or Memtest86 to be sure nothing is wrong with your memory; Though it's likely that Windows 7 has just completely borked due to rebooting it during the install process - The way it works for an upgrade install requires it to move an awful lot of files (ALL of your user profile and then some) into temporary directories which may or may not have actually stayed intact over those reboots.

Try to salvage what you can of your data, and go for a fresh install.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep - just install fresh, as I said before.  Look at it this way: In the workplace, a lot of companies have refined things to a pretty simple approach for dealing with OS issues by answering a single question "What would take longer - troubleshooting the problem, or just reinstalling the OS?"  I think that's a good one for everyone to use.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Yep - just install fresh, as I said before.  Look at it this way: In the workplace, a lot of companies have refined things to a pretty simple approach for dealing with OS issues by answering a single question "What would take longer - troubleshooting the problem, or just reinstalling the OS?"  I think that's a good one for everyone to use.



I look at it as the question, "Which will result in less loss for the customer?"  There's the matter of lost data as well as lost time.

Disclaimer: The only experience I have upgrading one version of Windows to another was smoothly going from MS-DOS 6.22/Windows 3.1 to Windows 95, and two failed attempts going from Windows XP to Windows Vista.  That out of the way, I have to agree that backing up your files and installing Windows 7 afresh is the most practical way out of your half-installed conundrum.


----------



## pitchblack (Oct 31, 2009)

You don't even have to back up *all* your files. WHen I moved from Vista to 7, only thing I backed up was my user folder.


----------



## Lucedo (Oct 31, 2009)

I did a clean install and I am able to use Windows 7. Luckly I backed up my data in the external hard drive before hand.

However, I attempted to reinstall my network adapter and it worked. The bad news is that when I try to connect to the Internet, the computer freezes on me.

I realize that the network adapter is not compatable with the Lynksys WMP110 RangePlus Wireless PCI Adapter. However I came across some recommended adapters for Windows 7. This is the reccomendations on Linksys Network adapters for Windows 7:

    * Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter
    * Linksys Rangeplus Wireless USB Network Adapter
    * Linksys WMP600N Wireless-N PCI Adapter with Dual-band
    * Linksys WUSB600N Wireless-N USB Adapter with Duabband ver. 2
    * Linksys WUSB100 RangePlus Wireless USB Adapter
    * Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with Range Booster


----------

